# some gpuz errors



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

with ati mobility 5650 it shows ddr2 800mhz +128bit +25gb/sec ???

                              it shows it has 16 rops and it really have 8


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

screenshot please


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

try the attached build please


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks my friend will try it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2011)

holy crap w1z has a new avatar.


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

i noticed it ages ago seems wicked haha


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

hmmm w1zzz my friend says it is fixed for the ROP but the memory still ddr2 its ddr3


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

are you sure it's ddr3 ? could you send me the bios ? w1zzard@techpowerup.com



meran said:


> i noticed it ages ago seems wicked haha



changed the avatar like 2 hours ago


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

ok i will send it tomorrow now i need to go to sleep but i am sure its ddr3 since its mentioned in hp laptop specs


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2011)

im left to wonder if its a wand in W1Z's hand or some new form of Ban Stick


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am also experiencing the same issues with my Mobility Radeon HD5650 (says 16 ROPs and DDR2 memory when it has 800MHz generic DDR3 memory). I cannot export the BIOS because it is probably integrated into the main system BIOS. If you have tools to extract BIOSes and get the video BIOS, it might be possible but I'm not sure.

Test Build:


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2011)

gpuz has bios saving, the button to the right of the bios version


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

its ddr3 since memory bandwidth come from 800*2=1600 mhz ddr3   ,, 128bit/8 = 16byte
1600x16=25600mb/sec


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

same formula for ddr2


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

is there ddr2 1600?


----------



## ONH (Feb 15, 2011)

the same Problem here with ddr3/gddr3. 
the manufacturer tells in the spec it's ddr3 but cpu-z shows gddr3, bandwidth seems to be right.
And the BIOS save function does not work.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

ONH said:


> the same Problem here with ddr3/gddr3.



any chance you could look at the graphics memory chips ?
if the vga bios is integrated with the motherboard bios, bios saving is not possible


----------



## ONH (Feb 15, 2011)

At the Moment not

But that are the spec. of the device here.
EDIT:
But I don't know whats the difference between the twoo ddr3/gddr3, most sources tell it it it ist the same but if it is so then it is no problem that GPU-Z displays GDDR3. The only difference I could finde was the Voltage 1.5V/1.8V.


----------

